# Tricycles Picked



## Foxclassics (Aug 27, 2016)

Here are some pics of the tricycles I picked up in the last week 

























Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 27, 2016)

Really loving that velo king.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 27, 2016)

WOW, great assortment....

Mike


----------



## jd56 (Sep 8, 2016)

With a grandson on the way, and wanting to find a nice unrestored tricycle, these would make my day.
Nice looking trikes!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 11, 2016)

That Velo King is in great shape! Usually you find them missing rear hub caps which have the wheel nut attached, or one of the pedal cranks since they're held on the front hub with a long bolt and nut. The Mercury and other trikes look pretty good too. I just bought a similar Mercury tricycle badged for Western Auto off ebay for less than $30. It will need new rubber all around but was in good condition otherwise. It was relisted a few times with no interest and I kinda felt sorry for it and won it for the opening bid. The seller was in the next state so shipping was reasonable.

Dave


----------

